# My Kitty!



## mariilene (Aug 14, 2014)

When I was talking about kitty-proofing my tank, my baby Horace was a hit on another fish forum, so I thought I'd share him here. 

These are just some of my favorite photos that happen to be on my computer right now.

Also, my name is Mari and I'm new to the forum! Hi!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Hi Mari! Horace is amazing


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

Horace is adorable! Is he a sphynx cat by any chance? He's very handsome!


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Mari! Welcome!
Oh my gosh, is that a sphynx? I have a sphynx kitten too! He is a cutie!


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Ahh! I love that grump face in the second picture ^_^ It's the same look my baby girl gives me when I snuggle her, and I know she is simply tolerating it xD


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

OMG that second pic, he's like "ok put me down". XD


----------



## mariilene (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi everyone! Yes, he is a Sphynx! He's quite expressive, as you can see, and is loaded with personality! I'm glad everyone likes him!!


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Awww what a cutie! And welcome!


----------

